# Internet Tv.



## Johnny2Puffs (15/3/14)

Anyone doing Free to Air internet TV or paid internet TV here? Seems like the EU is dissing satellites for internet TV. Much cheaper.
Some are free with adds and others are R100pm for 12 000 movies that you can choose and watch in your own time.
FilmOn is one that airs for free via internet.
The satellite for the western Europe countries has been binned due to the preference for cable/internet.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ShaneW (15/3/14)

Try Netflix...about R200 a month and just about everything you can think of is available. I think @Gizmo has hooked it up recently


----------



## Derick (16/3/14)

www.free-tv-video-online.me
tv series, movies etc - lots of adds but free
between that and downloading, we switched off our DSTV about 2 years ago


----------



## CraftyZA (16/3/14)

Derick said:


> www.free-tv-video-online.me
> tv series, movies etc - lots of adds but free
> between that and downloading, we switched off our DSTV about 2 years ago



Now xbmc just need to add these services as add-ons to make my life easier.
And telkom need to get my line sorted so that i can get decent speed. Currently my max is 2mb


----------



## Derick (16/3/14)

CraftyZA said:


> Now xbmc just need to add these services as add-ons to make my life easier.
> And telkom need to get my line sorted so that i can get decent speed. Currently my max is 2mb



Yeah, have been thinking of replacing my PS3 (that we use for streaming) with a little barebones PC - hooked up to the network and able to access the online services - you get some nice bluetooth remotes for PC's these days and some nice media centre software too


----------



## BhavZ (16/3/14)

Derick said:


> Yeah, have been thinking of replacing my PS3 (that we use for streaming) with a little barebones PC - hooked up to the network and able to access the online services - you get some nice bluetooth remotes for PC's these days and some nice media centre software too


If you have an android phone and are going to run XBMC on the pc then you can use XBMC remote app free from the play store.

Serviio is a free DLNA media server program with an accompanying free android app. Only thing is you cannot launch media files from the app, the app is used for server and media maintenance, however if your tv is equipped with DLNA it will interface with it seamlessly.


----------



## CraftyZA (16/3/14)

I used to use xbmotec to control xbmc that is running on my antec media center case.
Then I discovered constellation. The best app by far!!! On the remote( ie your tablette or phone) you can read the synopsis or see the ratings before you play the movie. Search by actor, director, production company etc. all from the remote!

The only thing xbmc lacks is parental control. I'm fairly strict with what my children can watch. To a degree. I have no issue with them watching marvel super heroes with all the monsters etc in it. But i don't want them to watch the Simpsons, or American dad, or family guy for instance.
Password protecting a folder/category would be awesome.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (16/3/14)

BhavZ said:


> If you have an android phone and are going to run XBMC on the pc then you can use XBMC remote app free from the play store.
> 
> Serviio is a free DLNA media server program with an accompanying free android app. Only thing is you cannot launch media files from the app, the app is used for server and media maintenance, however if your tv is equipped with DLNA it will interface with it seamlessly.



Yep we currently run Serviio - our phones also pick up Serviio, only thing that gets me about the media servers is that they have limitations on what they can play - because it runs on my PC does not guarantee that serviio can stream it - which is why I was thinking of going the home media server PC route


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (16/3/14)

Been researching this all day and am now more confused than ever.
I want to watch internet TV on my lcd tv via a smartphone or my laptop. No money for a R30k smart tv.
Now to have 1080P HD, I would have to use the HDMI port of the TV as the other ports are 1024 only and need Analog to Digital Converters. My laptop has no HDMI out port. It has a S video and a VGA port but these are
not HD.
Using a wireless HDMI dongle on the tv has bad rewiews especially if one is using a smartphone from a couch
due to the distance. So wireless is out.
Seems that I will have to buy a newer laptop with an HDMI port and go hardwire HDMI to HDMI then use
a Bluetooth remote from the couch.
Any ideas.


----------



## Silver (16/3/14)

What is a HTML port?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rex_Bael (16/3/14)

I am assuming he means HDMI. A Raspberry Pi works extremely well as a media centre as long as you are prepared to tinker a bit. Shouldn't cost more than R1000 for the Pi, a case, SD card, power cable and HDMI cable.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (16/3/14)

Yes. Got confused with HML and HDMI. I am after all turning 60 next month.


----------



## Derick (16/3/14)

Rather than buying a new laptop, have a google at Media centers - they are relatively small devices (basically a small form factor pc) with built in software for viewing media files over a network, or from an attached device (laptop/external hard drive/memory stick etc.)
And some decent ones go for less than R1000 and comes with a remote

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (16/3/14)

The reason I'm asking is that in May, I'll be relocating to Portugal and will need internet TV. 
Will have to buy a new laptop anyway.
That Google Android HDMI stick looks good for this. Must do more research first.


----------



## BhavZ (16/3/14)

Derick said:


> Yep we currently run Serviio - our phones also pick up Serviio, only thing that gets me about the media servers is that they have limitations on what they can play - because it runs on my PC does not guarantee that serviio can stream it - which is why I was thinking of going the home media server PC route


Go to serviio web page and download the config file from there. Then set your media definitions to taht config file then it will play basically everything. 

I had the same issue and did that and not it works.

If you don't come right let me know and I will send you my config file.


----------



## CraftyZA (16/3/14)

Derick said:


> Rather than buying a new laptop, have a google at Media centers - they are relatively small devices (basically a small form factor pc) with built in software for viewing media files over a network, or from an attached device (laptop/external hard drive/memory stick etc.)
> And some decent ones go for less than R1000 and comes with a remote


Just do extensive research 1st. 
I had the misfortune of buying an mvix many years ago. Paid good bucks for it. It was crap. Then bought the upgrade. It was also crap.wasted a good 3 grand that way. Eventually bought antec mce case and built i5 pc. Still using same pc, and never looked back


----------



## Rex_Bael (16/3/14)

I am currently using one of these: http://www8.hp.com/za/en/products/proliant-servers/product-detail.html?oid=4248009#!tab=specs

I was going to recommend it, but it seems the price has skyrocketed since I bought mine. I got mine for about R1200.00. The form factor is great though.


----------



## CraftyZA (16/3/14)

Rex_Bael said:


> I am currently using one of these: http://www8.hp.com/za/en/products/proliant-servers/product-detail.html?oid=4248009#!tab=specs
> 
> I was going to recommend it, but it seems the price has skyrocketed since I bought mine. I got mine for about R1200.00. The form factor is great though.


I remember those. Organized a bunch of them for some folks but never for myself. Pitty. Would have made a kick-ass file storage device


----------



## Rowan Francis (16/3/14)

Guys . Just fyi . Soon there will be a company offering iptv localy .

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## devdev (17/3/14)

I recommend the Western Digital WDtv media player.

R1500 at Dionwired, streams Youtube, netflix, and BBC iPlayer - you just need to pay $7 a month for Netflix and then $5 for Unotelly.

Your best bet if you need something that is capable and streams and plays just about any media for that price


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (17/3/14)

Been checking reviews on that and it don't seem good. No support or bug fixes that abound. Here is a normal complaint as recently as 2 months ago.

My WDTV unit is deplorable. Western Digital will not survive as an entity/brand due to such very, very poor, dysfunctional products such as WD TV. Plugging in my laptop to the TV is faster and more reliable than this rubbish. I cannot believe that this company would allow the release of such products with such problems... crashing, freezing, slooooooow and completely unpredictable and unreliable. The senior product managers at Western Digital should be held to account and dismissed. DO NOT ALLOW PRODUCTS TO MARKET THAT ARE FULL OF BUGS - the WD reputation is destroyed.


----------



## devdev (17/3/14)

Wow Johnny, I am shocked to hear that! I have owned 3 separate WD Tv devices and can only say that has definitely not been my experience at all, including one which is used by relatively tech-challenged family members.

I think the user above never bothered to update the firmware. New firmware versions are released every few months that address any issues. My experience of the support via online forums, and the responsiveness of WD in updating the firmware to allow extra functionality like playing additional media formats places the WD way ahead of the Mvix and Medi8tor players.

Anyway, keep searching, your ideal device will be out there somewhere


----------



## Gizmo (18/3/14)

I use my PS4 and works amazingly well.. Actually use it more for netflix then anything else at the moment.


----------

